# Allianzgilde auf Dethecus



## Tolan (8. Januar 2008)

Hi @all.Die Allianzgilde Obscuratio auf dem Server Dethecus sucht aktive Member.Unser Motto:"Erfolg ja, aber nicht um jeden Preis."Wir haben Kara clear,Gruul down und schlagen uns zur Zeit in ZA herum. Homepage und TS sind vorhanden.Wir sind eine PvE Gilde in der auch PvP betrieben wird. Bei Interesse bewerbt euch auf  http:// obscuratio.ob.buffed.de/upload_files/ oder whisper ingame Tolan an. Zur Zeit suchen wir Heiler und Schattenpriester
Gruß Tolan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (24. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Mhhh suchen noch immer Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich such doch nur Heiler,warum ist das denn so schwer?^^


----------



## Luxx3r (6. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Tolan (12. Februar 2008)

Öhhmmmm wir brauchen immer noch Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (18. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heiler gefunden,sind noch Magier, Hexer,Schurken zu bekommen?


----------



## Tolan (27. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Tolan (4. März 2008)

/push


----------



## FELLINGA (6. März 2008)

[Fellinga] <-- Kann immer aushelfen!
[Fellimage] <-- Kann immer aushelfen!

Ich habs der Gilde eh schon gesagt..fragt mich da ich wenn ich online bin nur twinke, kann ich euch schon mal wo helfen oder mitkommen!

Pala kennste ja mitlerweile ~2k +Heal, der Mage is halt full epic equipt..is aber halt nur twink^^

Whizzlee, Charmi, Whispa und die Leute wissen ja wo die mich erwischen^^

lg
felli


----------



## Tolan (18. März 2008)

Achtung neue HP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seagram (18. März 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Achtung neue HP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die da wäre?   

MFG Seagram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (31. März 2008)

sry bis heute Urlaub gehabt. www.obscuratio.ob.buffed.de/upload_files/
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Nosferats (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Tolan, 

habt ihr wieder eine neue HP, weil die o.g. Seite geht nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FELLINGA (25. Juni 2008)

Gilde gibts nimma!!


----------



## nicoindahood (26. Juni 2008)

wer transt auch wegen der gilde den server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spiel selbst auf dethe^^


----------

